# 2010 Routan Fluid Specs



## Wiliecoyote (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, so I can pop the hood and read 5w20 on the fill cap, and thumb through the book to see 5qts, but that conflicts with a lot of what I find online. 
So, what's the real story.
2010 Routan with the 3.8L
I run Mobil 1 in my other vehicles, and if I search the mobil website, it says run 0w40.
Checked Castrol, and they say no offering, VW requires special oil, same with pennzoil. 
Called a dealer, they said run conventional. 
There's to many differeing solutions. 

So bottom line, what do I run? Follow the fill cap, conventional 5w20? Or make the switch to Synthetic and trust the Mobil 1 site? 
Thanks.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

I run Amsoil "OE" 5w20. Don't know if it is the solution, but no oil related issues here.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Both Chrysler and VW use conventional 5w20 in the 3.8, conventional 10w30 in the 4.0, and conventional 5w30 in the Pentastar 3.6.


----------



## Mojo Johnson (May 14, 2012)

I did the same search using a Chrysler Town & Country and got this:

*Mobil 1 5W-20*
Mobil 1 5W-20 is an advanced full synthetic motor oil that helps extend engine life by reducing engine wear and oil breakdown. Mobil 1 5W-20 provides outstanding performance under all operating conditions and meets or exceeds the warranty requirements where an API certified oil is specified.

*Mobil 1 0W-20 Advanced Fuel Economy*
Also consider Mobil 1 0W-20 Advanced Fuel Economy, an advanced full synthetic motor oil, for vehicles where a SAE 0W-20 or 5W-20 oil is recommended. Mobil 1 0W-20 Advanced Fuel Economy is engineered to deliver outstanding engine protection and a potential 2% fuel economy improvement based on a comparison versus those grades most commonly used. Actual fuel economy improvement is dependent upon vehicle/engine type, outside temperature, driving conditions and your current engine oil viscosity. 

I was thinking about making the switch to full synthetic as well. I might try once of these options vs. the 0W-40. Anyone else run synthetic in the Routan?


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

Let's not forget its DNA is american born, conventional 5w20 will do the job..


----------

